# U said yes,he said no,i said yes they said no:confused



## steyr223 (Oct 11, 2011)

ok i think i said to much in "simple filtration question no one addresses"
HI buy the way

1)dilute 200ml 65%(HN03) with 200ml H20 
2)add 1 kg of assorted pc connector pins (pci,isa.rs232,rj45,video,jumpers,ide,scsi all (male and female)
3)let sit till reaction end's

this is where i'm confused

the gold foil is visable at this point it is mixed with a blue sludge at the bottom
i can wash it, heat it, add hot (HN03) decant it, but the blue sludge is always present
let me clarify (and i am refering to 2 previose batches) and 1 I am going to try again fresh

if i try to filter: the sludge clogs my filter instantly ,But wait is'nt the sludge undissolved
base metal and if so why am i filtering when it will just mix with the gold in the filter

so far all the procedures at this point , holks book even the wrong procedures all
say the same thing FILTER OUT ANY AND ALL SOLIDS Did i miss something here?

I understand that the (HN03) is to dissolve base metals to make it possable to eliminate
them from the equation

i under stand washing and rewashing to help rid also the (HN03) and impurity's
and i can even get the water in my beaker clear

but i cant put it in my a/r solution until the sludge is gone is this right?

dam i did it again. i guess you guys r lucky i talk way more than i type
thx again for all your help 

ps: made Stannous Chloride and its not clear my next post


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 11, 2011)

btw b4 any of u all say it ill say it
i would very much like to try the a/p method due to saftey
and cost but i like to finish what i started
and i started a long time ago


thx


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 11, 2011)

You have a very known problem there.

When dissolving mixed pins in nitric acid you should be ready for un reacting solids, those can be of several sources; Tin (as meta stannic acid) silicon and lead nitrate.
Those buggers are found inside certin bronze and brass alloys, as well as in solder that may have been left on the pins.

You must first make sure that every metal that can be dissolved in the acid, will. (200 ml HNO3 for 1 Kg of pins is hardly enough).

When you wash with planty of water, let only floaters (powders, gold foils, organic matter) to drain in to your filter and save it.
when you finish washing, dry the solids and incinirate. (do the same with the filter).

later, leach the incinirated solids with hot dilute HCl until no reaction. wash with water and move to AR. Do the same to the filter.


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 11, 2011)

thx sam 
i will attemp what u said

now where did i see the calculation for(HN03) to pin/w rati........


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 11, 2011)

Steyr223,
Just to let you know, texting lingo is forbidden on this forum.
It will get you on the outside looking in.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 11, 2011)

I think his best bet would be to use a sulphuric cell to deplate. Nictric and HCL on plated material is a waste in my opinion.


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 11, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Steyr223,
> Just to let you know, texting lingo is forbidden on this forum.
> It will get you on the outside looking in.
> 
> Jim



um jim what is exactly texting lingo 
im sorry i don't have a spell checker
and i do occasionally hit a wrong key

or do u mean my impression of thinking when i spell half the word with a ... after it



> now where did i see the calculation for(HN03) to pin/w rati........



i have searched the entire post for what i could have done wrong
could u be more specific and i wont do it anymore

thanx
also i have seen the calculation of how much (HN03) to all metal in solution to dissolve
but i just painstakenly searched through 100's of threads and cant find it
can u please point me the right way


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 11, 2011)

steyr223 said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Steyr223,
> ...



I tried to warn you. If you really don't realize what you are doing maybe you can ask someone to proof read your posts and explain it to you.

Jim


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 11, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> I think his best bet would be to use a sulphuric cell to deplate. Nictric and HCL on plated material is a waste in my opinion.



thanx goldenchild
i am starting to agree with u i didn't realize how much nitric alone this would take
lasersteve has the vid on the construction
do you or any one else agree with this particular procedure or is there a better
one 
thanx


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 11, 2011)

> I tried to warn you. If you really don't realize what you are doing maybe you can ask someone to proof read your posts and explain it to you.
> 
> Jim



ok im sorry for what ever i did to piss u off i still dont know what your talking about
and i simply with respect asked u to point this out

i really want to get banned from the only reliable source of info in the world
what do i need to do i will kiss your feet or bow to your rule

i have been searching for this kind of info for so long all i ever read was
the dangers of cyanide and mercury

and it would be taken away for i still dont know what

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE PROOF READ THIS THREAD AND TELL ME WHAT I DID

THX


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 11, 2011)

Texting lingo is using "u" instead of you.
And thx instead of thanks.
And any other shortcuts you have used in your posts.
You need to be clear in your posts for clarity, and reading 
text lingo is annoying for those that don't use it at all.

Its not me you need to worry about.

Jim


----------



## jimmydolittle (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you, Jim!


----------



## Geo (Oct 11, 2011)

steyr223
i sent you a private message. the notice for this should be a box at the top of the forum screen in the middle of the page in red letters. please let me know if you received it.


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 11, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Texting lingo is using "u" instead of you.
> And thx instead of thanks.
> And any other shortcuts you have used in your posts.
> You need to be clear in your posts for clarity, and reading
> ...



Thank you very much jim for pointing this out
I do apollagise for my actions (and my reactions) :lol: A little chemistry humor
I will not let it happen again


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 11, 2011)

Geo said:


> steyr223
> i sent you a private message. the notice for this should be a box at the top of the forum screen in the middle of the page in red letters. please let me know if you received it.




hi geo
i don't see any red letters or new messages i did hit f5
I will watch for it


----------



## Palladium (Oct 11, 2011)

How much do you pay for a gallon of nitric?


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 11, 2011)

steyr223 said:


> hi geo
> i don't see any red letters or new messages i did hit f5
> I will watch for it


Either refresh the page or click on "0 new messages" at the top.


steyr223 said:


> Thank you very much jim for pointing this out
> I do apollagise for my actions (and my reactions) A little chemistry humor
> I will not let it happen again


I am glad you caught that steyr before I saw it.Humility goes a long way on this forum.I assure you he meant it in the nicest way he could,and apologizing to him was the best thing you could have done.
Now let's see if we can't help you take care of your problem.Did you read what Samuel-a wrote at the beggining?If you didn't understand any of it,let us know,because I believe that will fix your problem.Get to know the "search" button,it will be a priceless friend on the forum.I assure you everything you need to know can be found here,if you will take the time,and apply yourself to find an answer versus,asking.Don't get me wrong,we are more than willing to help,but try to help yourself as much as possible first.
Good Luck and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 11, 2011)

hi palladium
if that question was for me about 20$ a gallon in l.a.
back in the 80's i use to buy my chemicals from chemlab
what awesome people 
when no one else in town would sell me pottasium chlorate in amonts > 3 1/2 grams
they would push the 5lb container across there table with the same in sulfer
and just kind a look at me funny and say please be careful were already getting a bad name

they all ended up in prison they just didn't like that little list of dangerous chemicals posted on there wall

i'm 47 now and don't do the organics any more
cyclotrimethylenetrinitramine is my favorite word.not sure on spelling thow


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 11, 2011)

steyr223 said:


> cyclotrimethylenetrinitramine is my favorite word.


I would not want that as my favorite word simply because of how dangerous it is.
My favorite word is gold,but my second is Methylchloroisothiazolinone.That is a safer product,it is found in a lot of shampoos and conditioners(Don't ask how I know that).


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 11, 2011)

hay mic if u go to
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=11695

I'm not sure if thats your format i believe the 4th post down you will
see how much i have searched
the problem is getting rid off almost 90% of the information that i have looked at,studied ,remembered for years out of my head
I look art a thread and right away i know how (the wrong way)
i can reed a process here and really study it 
as soon as i start not 1 step my head say 's that cant be right
a lot of the myths have vanished in the last 36hrs give me a week
misinformation in my head is a bad thing

thank you mic,jimdoc,palladium,geo,goldenchild,samual hope i did not forgett anyone
you guys are my new family
so don't hold back i'm good with critics


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 11, 2011)

some one earlier asked if i understood what samual wrote on top
yes i do thank you

gentlemen I think it's time for food and sleep 
very bad time to play with chemicals
no rush 
i will talk at you guys on the flipside

thank you again


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 11, 2011)

steyr223 said:


> hay mic if u go to
> viewtopic.php?f=49&t=11695


Correct format,and I was unaware that you had been searching.The simple fact that you are getting overwhelmed,proves just how much info we have all put on this forum.Try not to get overwhelmed if you can.Trying to learn something,when your brain does not want to,is useless.Just relax and take it one small step at a time.We aren't going anywhere.


steyr223 said:


> thank you mic,jimdoc,palladium,geo,goldenchild,samual hope i did not forgett anyone
> you guys are my new family
> so don't hold back i'm good with critics


You are welcome.....I am most likely the worst critic you will have to deal with on here,though I doubt you will have any further problems.You have displayed the ability to apologize,something most newbies are incapable of doing.You will do well here,enjoy your dinner,and rest.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 11, 2011)

What is your background if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 11, 2011)

thank you mic

palldium
my background a couch workbench some plywood

opps ok enough humor
Plumber/contractor-almost 40 years (dad has business)
started scrapping metal including steel 4 years ago when the economy hit bottom for work
never went back
devry city of industry ca 1984 computer science (ibm 360/370 main frames) pc came in 1985
rio hondo whittier ca 1986 geology,paleontology,minerals and crystals more computer stuff
fullerton ca welding,networking,programming
chandler gilbert az 1993 a+ ,ccnp, ccna
1999 chandler az hired on with compucom T2 tech support for cisco
2003 back to california
my truck just broke this why i have so much time to study but 
i wii buy anotherin 3 or 4 weeks
1 month ago i was making $200-$300 a day simply driving into business areas and asking for
metal and maybe a dumpster or 2
and the e-waste i don't even have to mention how thrilled people are when i take away for free
any ways i'll shut up now

thanks


----------



## Geo (Oct 12, 2011)

sounds like a "my kind of people person". 8) good starting background for this kind of hobby and a good supply of material is a must. people see the connectors and fingers in computers and think there must be a small fortune in each one not knowing that the gold they are looking at is thinner than a human hair (by alot). ive torn down over a thousand PC's right here, granted most was before i found this forum and was selling the fingers and pins to a wiser man for $16 a pound. at the time it was a lttle extra after selling the copper and aluminum and steel....if i only knew then what i know now.... isnt that how the song goes?


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 12, 2011)

hi geo right on 
I was kind of concerned i said to much

(but i never do that) :lol: 

I found about 3 years ago shall we say a large blue container
full of auto recall parts (publicly accessible) I am now friends with the security 

after my friend told me what were standing on (cats) 100's :shock: :shock: :shock: 
anyways i was getting $69-pre, $121-low grade, $179-small, $261 -regulars
the price has dropped now from $49 to $121 even though the prices went up
my last batch 13 netted $1261.00 pretty good so i thought
until i started doing this 
now i see my huge loss... if i only knew than what i know now

they only toss once a month now security will call me and
you guys will for sure be hearing from me

I cant weight( education and profit at the same time) ye ha

steyr223


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 12, 2011)

geo : whats your background if you don't mind me asking

O ya what ever became of your first time nitric acid bath with pins
i noticed id was finished a long time ago
is there another thread where you pick up at the incinerate process 
I am about to copy your thread procedure I have 350 grams so i should be ready 
soon
im curious of the yield esspecially
thanks steyr223 

Ps where did the nick geo come from


----------



## Geo (Oct 13, 2011)

my family has been recycling metals before the word "recycling " was understood. i remember as a child watching my father set fire to a dozen or more cars at a time because the scrap yard payed more if you burned them first.i grew up in this atmosphere of making a living off the refuse of polite society.scrapping is in my blood. married at 22 and have some how remained married to the same woman for 26 years. she too cant stand the idea of throwing something away that can be reused.we never discard anything unless it is completely broken.we have two boys together, she had two boys when we met and i had a daughter for a total of five children. I've worked for all the individual scrap yards at one time or another in north Alabama.i have no formal training and dropped out of school when my girlfriend got pregnant with my daughter and got a job. after that failed relationship it was too late to finish school so i am basically self taught. i love to read and catch myself reading the dictionary when i run out of sci-fi. i did manage to pay in enough social security to draw disability because i did terrible things to myself years ago trying to refine, first gold from small mining adventures with my father and later E-scrap with my father and friends. i was blind and in the dark. i had no idea what i was doing or how to do it. i had text books to go by but not a bit of chemistry knowledge and only an eighth grade education to call upon. i totally ruined my lungs by making nitric acid and am SO happy to see the way safety is stressed on the forum.i cant say i never did the wrong thing, i very much did the wrong thing.partied too much and studied too little.any young people that may read this just let me say to you, you are not indestructible.things you do now will effect you down the line either physically or mentally.be safe,work safe,try to do the right thing. remember, if you have to decide whether something is right or wrong, more times than not it will be wrong.when something is right you know its right.


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 13, 2011)

very interesting : at this age geo i don't call it partying
i call it medicating.
my time is spen as a lone as i can get other than my pitbull 
I love people and am always the one they come to when needing....
but i hate people for they seem to make my life very difficult
never been married never had a kid I was raised good and given all i needed never
what i wanted 
and yes i did bad thing to my body also . my motto use to be i heal for free after 
i saved a property from damage with my body

started wearing gloves 43
started wearing eye protection 46 ( and i'm talking like in front of a grinder)
started wearing respirator 2 months ago ( not the nitric but the A/R got me good) 

when i started welding a lot 6-10 hrs a day I was under the impression
if you aint pukkin or shi*n or getting a headache then your good
I was so wrong By the time i read up on welding diseases not sicknesses
but diseases (IS THAT EVEN POSSABLE) i had already passed the threshhold
by 300% guaranteeing me alzheimers , ms , parkinsons 

how stupid is that hind site is 20-20
but forsite learned is even better 

hay thats all mine pretty good hu
but look on the bright side were still kicken

steyr223 ps were did geo come from


----------



## Geo (Oct 13, 2011)

funny you should ask,(your the only one by the way). Geo is a moniker i got in my days playing D&D as a "geomancer" as a kid i was into science fiction more than today as i hardly have time to read. more recently a new group of people call me Geo for a wholly unrelated reason aside from this forum. i play wow,world of warcraft, and since i couldn't get my name on my character (jeff) i used Geoph and variations thereof,Geophrey,Geophery, so everyone that knows me from the game calls me Geo which are quite a few as ive been playing for five years now.


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 13, 2011)

hey geo 



me said:


> rio hondo whittier ca 1986 geology,paleontology,minerals and crystals more computer stuff



i did work in the field a couple of summers as a paleontologist (santa ana mountans-holtz shale- the ladd formation)
thats why i asked

for a long time i wanted to blow things up so to get accepted into the new mexico institute of mining technology
they suggested i get a degree in geology 

i like sci fi to but read more reference science or math

speaking of books i have some books you guys would die for but have no means to upload i want to give them to the
form who do i talk to

thanx steyr223


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 13, 2011)

mic said:


> steyr223 said:
> 
> 
> > cyclotrimethylenetrinitramine is my favorite word.
> ...



My favorite word is freedom. Although technically not one word but a series of words, my second favorite is aluminum zirconium tetrachlorohydrex gly. It sounds like it could possibly be some type of scrap we might deal with and the process/reagents used to recover/refine it. Its used in deodorant. I know that from reading the back of mine :lol:


----------



## steyr223 (Oct 13, 2011)

hay goldenchilld

I have to agree with freedom 
a lot of people have never been restrained against there will
and will never understand that freedom even above love is the highest hi you will ever feel

nice word to almost sounds explosive


steyr223


----------

